# Rude staring classmates



## Esther1123 (Oct 10, 2015)

This has happened in every one of my science classes where we sit at long tables which are perpendicular to the teacher during lecture. Either the teacher will be talking, or there will be something on the projector screen to the side of the teacher. I will look up front, and some classmate in my line of sight will inexplicably think that I'm looking at them and turn around to stare at me. It's most unnerving when the teacher says to look at something on the screen, and knowing that I'll be looking in that direction they'll turn around and I'll look up to find them boldly staring at me (looking in the exact opposite direction they were supposed to) while I try my best to ignore them and pay attention. Thankfully, that extreme is a rare occurrence and its usually a bit more subtle. I'll look at the screen, and then they'll look at me as if to say "what are you looking at?". It pretty much stopped in one class, but I'm still getting the occasional glare in another. I only look up when I absolutely need to, but I still can't help but wonder if I'm somehow doing something to cause the behavior. Do my eyes go buggy? Do I unknowingly phase out and stare off into space? Am I just weird? I feel like I'm doing something wrong, despite trying my best to not to. To make matters worse, now I do find myself glancing at the person as I look up as I wonder if they're going to stare at me again, whereas before the really bold staring incident I could just block them out ( I won't go into detail, but it was an extreme case mentioned earlier, where she was already staring at me when the teacher said to look at the screen, and then she did what I can only describe as "fully turned around, smirking, flipping of hair, and boldly staring" as I tried my best to focus on the screen. Very unsettling. I'm still scared to look at the screen, so I end up doing quick glances to see if there's anything I need to write down, and holding my notepaper up in front of me if necessary. But that's kind of weird, so I'd like to be able to, you know, just look at the screen. I don't expect to in this particular class. But any insights as to why someone might act like this, and why it seems so common would be greatly appreciated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Esther1123 (Oct 10, 2015)

Well, it happened again today. This time in the class were I thought it had stopped. The teacher was showing us something on the screen ( steps of bacterial conjugation, if you're wondering.) And this one girl just turned and stared at my face while fiddling with something. I dealt with it pretty well this time, I think. I focused on one part of the screen and didn't take my eyes off it until she looked away. The people at my table were particularly disruptive today. This time it actually seemed like they were trying to distract someone on purpose. Things like suddenly making loud deliberate noises with objects, and talking at times when I'd really like to to pay close attention. 
Usually the girl that stared is the only disruptive one. I don't know what to make of it. I'm willing to assume that she must have an attention disorder or something and just deal with it, but why do others have to join in with her?
Please please please give me some insight here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

